# Heads Up



## luckywatch

I just ordered mine. :thumbup: There are 12 to choose from. :yahoo:

I have changed the thread to give you the heads up. They went live about 30 minutes ago. :big_boss:










This is mine all mine!


----------



## Dazzer

That does look lovely, congratulations.


----------



## Lampoc

Crikey... all the black bezel models are out of stock already!


----------



## chris.ph

you should have skivved off work like scott did lampoc you would have been in time then :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Lampoc

chris.ph said:


> you should have skivved off work like scott did lampoc you would have been in time then :tongue2: :tongue2:


 No need - I've already got this winging it's way to me as we speak


----------



## Draygo

Congratulations, Scott. Looks great.

So, is this a Meranom only special then? Chistopolcity, Vostok's own store doesn't have them, for example...

I know Renato's not keen on those hands but I like 'em! A lot.


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> you should have skivved off work like scott did lampoc you would have been in time then :tongue2: :tongue2:


I had to go to a conference today.  All I could think about all day was getting home to see if I could get the new Amphibia. :sweatdrop: Praise the lord Iâ€™m a believer now.









PS. The conference was rubbish.


----------



## dowsing

Well done, those went pretty quick!


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Congratulations, Scott. Looks great.
> 
> So, is this a Meranom only special then? Chistopolcity, Vostok's own store doesn't have them, for example...
> 
> I know Renato's not keen on those hands but I like 'em! A lot.


I'll give you my impression on the RT thread...


----------



## AlexC1981

They both look great. I could be tempted by both when they are back in stock. I really like the new bezel and hand set.


----------



## Draygo

AlexC1981 said:


> They both look great. I could be tempted by both when they are back in stock. I really like the new bezel and hand set.


Good to see you back Alex! There are plenty of new things coming out of the Vostok factory of late...


----------



## Rotundus

what is going on with vostock? last I heard, not that I was really paying attention, was they went bust in 2010 or 11. so are these Vostock Europe or from Vestapol ?


----------



## Kutusov

Rotundus said:


> what is going on with vostock? last I heard, not that I was really paying attention, was they went bust in 2010 or 11. so are these Vostock Europe or from Vestapol ?


They didn't... it was a particular division that went bust, not the whole division. AFAIK it was the assembly that went under but I really don't know how that works and why that is a division that doesn't affect everything in what is a manufacturer. As a side note, that's why I guess Vostok Europe stopped to work with them. The Russian Vostok couldn't guarantee the production of the movements and specs VE wanted.

Anyway, and this is just my educated guess, they seem to have struggled any way they could to pull themselves out. There was a period when they were just buying Chinese cases and sticking their movements in. I think the Magapolis range is mostly that. It's only on the last year or so that they seem to have reached a comfortable position to start bringing out new models.

I think that's also why the 1967 production had an interval of a couple of years. They made a few and then you couldn't find them anywhere. I always thought they had sold them all out but turns out they started to show up again a couple of years ago. That's when I've learned about Meranon and that store seems to me to be a symptom that the business was well enough again to justify such a store's existence.


----------



## AlexC1981

Draygo said:


> AlexC1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They both look great. I could be tempted by both when they are back in stock. I really like the new bezel and hand set.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you back Alex! There are plenty of new things coming out of the Vostok factory of late...
Click to expand...

Thanks it's nice to visit the forum again 

I had to go cold turkey for a while as the collection was getting out of control. My godfather recently left me Â£250 in his will so I thought what better way to remember him than with a nice new watch. I have seen 5 or 6 watches that I like and now I'm looking at these Russians........I'm getting sucked back in! 

It's surprisingly hard to find something I want for around Â£250. Most of the watches I like seem to be priced Â£45 to Â£130 or Â£400+


----------



## Kutusov

AlexC1981 said:


> Thanks it's nice to visit the forum again
> 
> I had to go cold turkey for a while as the collection was getting out of control. My godfather recently left me Â£250 in his will so I thought what better way to remember him than with a nice new watch. I have seen 5 or 6 watches that I like and now I'm looking at these Russians........I'm getting sucked back in!
> 
> It's surprisingly hard to find something I want for around Â£250. Most of the watches I like seem to be priced Â£45 to Â£130 or Â£400+


Time to call your WISA sponsor, don't you think? :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

Email from Meranom: ÐžÑ‚Ð¿Ñ€Ð°Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¾


----------



## Vostok fan

Hi, am new to this forum, but not to Vostok - already have a very tacky looking red-star-design Komandirskie, which seems to have replaced my G-shock as my daily beater - completely nonsensical I know! Also have an 090916M Amphibian, which ticks nearly all my boxes - matte case and simpler non-date design - still with those wretched plated brass bezels though.

So when I saw these new Special Edition beauties with steel bezels come out of nowhere last week, I just had to have one - ideally a non-dater. Not many were left, but I managed to grab one with a NATO strap - a little incongruous with a Russian watch, but very easily changed - I went for the 090555MKN.


----------



## luckywatch

Vostok fan said:


> Hi, am new to this forum, but not to Vostok - already have a very tacky looking red-star-design Komandirskie, which seems to have replaced my G-shock as my daily beater - completely nonsensical I know! Also have an 090916M Amphibian, which ticks nearly all my boxes - matte case and simpler non-date design - still with those wretched plated brass bezels though.
> 
> So when I saw these new Special Edition beauties with steel bezels come out of nowhere last week, I just had to have one - ideally a non-dater. Not many were left, but I managed to grab one with a NATO strap - a little incongruous with a Russian watch, but very easily changed - I went for the 090555MKN.


 You were very lucky. There is a big wait now for the next batch. Post some pictures when you get it. Cheers Scott.


----------



## luckywatch

A guy in Paris ordered 3 and has just had them delivered. Hope to get mine this week.


----------



## chris.ph

pictures when it arrives of course please scott :thumbup:


----------



## it'salivejim

I direct the gentlemen to the following thread:

http://www.thewatchf...11

There are more in stock :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> pictures when it arrives of course please scott :thumbup:


I am on a training course till Friday. Just my luck if it comes before then. :taz: Still I got 3 in the post this week so expect a few pictures on Friday.


----------



## luckywatch

Just had a text from the 710. 2 parcels arrived, one from Russia and one from Somerset. That's the new Amphibian SE and the one handed Luch. Roll on Friday.


----------



## chris.ph

she might have sold them by friday scott :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Just had a text from the 710. 2 parcels arrived, one from Russia and one from Somerset. That's the new Amphibian SE and the one handed Luch. Roll on Friday.


Wasn't you that saw the missus confiscating a Myira for herself?


----------



## chris.ph

cor, fancy going home on friday after a hard week on a course and dicovering your mrs has purloined your newest favourite acquisition


----------



## Lampoc

Hundreds of Russian watches have been through my hands and my missus has never shown the slightest interest. I get my first Fortis and it's gone in less than 10 minutes


----------



## chris.ph

lock them away jamie   i bought my mrs a divex female and she still prefers her cheap tat and yes scott even cheaper than my tat :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Hundreds of Russian watches have been through my hands and my missus has never shown the slightest interest. I get my first Fortis and it's gone in less than 10 minutes


...so the missus is no fool, that's what you're saying... :lol: :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

Here it is. Meranom and Vostok got this right.


----------



## chris.ph

tidy scott and im glad your mrs didnt rob it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


>


Wonderful profile on that one!

BTW, what camo is that? Is it the new British multicam that you guys are using in Afghanistan?


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful profile on that one!
> 
> BTW, what camo is that? Is it the new British multicam that you guys are using in Afghanistan?
Click to expand...

Cheers, yes your right its the the latest MTP. :tank:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Cheers, yes your right its the the latest MTP. :tank:


Very cool pattern, it works really well when you see the guys on the filed. The Americans are also using something like that, I'm not sure if it's exactly the same but it's very similar. It sure works better than the digital thing and seems a lot better at breaking the silhouette than the old DPM.


----------



## luckywatch

I just ordered the Amphibian classic 420555s on a Vostok mesh. :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: Get in quick they have 3 models available this morning. :russian:


----------



## Richy

Missed them again. Is it just me or have some of the out of stock models been increased in price ?


----------



## luckywatch

I took this on a trade and it arrived today from Austria. New, box, papers etc. Bit difficult getting pictures in the dark. The standard black Zulu feels good quality. I got one more in the post from itâ€™salivejim and one still not left the Meranom shop. I love the SE models. When they all arrive I should have 4.

Cheers Scott

PS.

This is the 710 or ministry case.


----------



## luckywatch

One more.


----------



## chris.ph

tidy scott :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Well the 100 arrived today from itâ€™salivejim and I must say itâ€™s a minter. Thanks to John for an easy and pleasant transaction and RLT of course for letting it all happen.

Meranon have confirmed that my other 420 is on its way so all round itâ€™s been a good day.

Now where did I put those new straps!


----------



## chris.ph

leave the zulu on scott for the love of god :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## it'salivejim

Oh what have I done :wallbash:

It looks great Scott (Great Scott! :lol, and thanks for an easy sale.


----------



## Vaurien

luckywatch said:


> Here it is. Meranom and Vostok got this right.


Nice watch!

Is it stainless steel automatic?


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> Nice watch!
> 
> Is it stainless steel automatic?


Hadn't seen you around for quite a while! Welcome back Anna!


----------



## luckywatch

Vaurien said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is. Meranom and Vostok got this right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice watch!
> 
> Is it stainless steel automatic?
Click to expand...

Right on both counts. Cheers.


----------



## steve plywood

just looked on meranom, they have some 420SE and 710SE in stock!!


----------



## luckywatch

I think I want one of each model.  I am tracking my latest model. It just left Russian customs today so it should be with me soon. :russian: Here is the collection so far.


----------



## luckywatch

Its here! The 420 without the date on the factory mesh. :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## chris.ph

they both look good on THOSE straps scott :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## steve plywood

Very smart, that mesh looks excellent!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


>


How's the 12 marker on the bezel? Is it painted or etched? And since I'm asking... are these new bezels SS or plated brass?


----------



## luckywatch

How's the 12 marker on the bezel? Is it painted or etched? And since I'm asking... are these new bezels SS or plated brass?

"You are a diamond Portu-Geezer!!" - KrispyDK

New bezels are SS. 12 marker feels etched/engraved with paint but not as deep as the numbers.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> How's the 12 marker on the bezel? Is it painted or etched? And since I'm asking... are these new bezels SS or plated brass?
> 
> "You are a diamond Portu-Geezer!!" - KrispyDK
> 
> New bezels are SS. 12 marker feels etched/engraved with paint but not as deep as the numbers.


Cheers! That is good news! About time they've updated that in a standard way!

...but why quote even my sig?? Mobile touchy-touchy screen? :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

Whiskey +PC = .


----------



## chris.ph

As per the norm then lol


----------



## luckywatch

State of the collection thus far. :russian:


----------



## chris.ph

very nice mate :thumbup:


----------



## jaguar

Love it looks really classy just like something from a James Bond film very clean and elegant made a note of the name thanks :yes:


----------



## craighughes1084

It's a looker - congrats!


----------



## steve plywood

Champion!! :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

And then there were five. :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> And then there were five. :thumbup:


Great collection lucky


----------



## luckywatch

There is a 710 and some 420'S showing available now............ :yes:


----------



## teadazed

Ooh, thanks for the heads up.

420 ordered.


----------



## mcb2007

I've got a 110 in blue and a 710 in back on order. I can feel a couple of nato's on the horizon


----------



## Lampoc

mcb2007 said:


> I can feel a couple of nato's on the horizon


 NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> I can feel a couple of nato's on the horizon


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 I can help you with your strap advice. :big_boss: What's with the blue 110? Is that an SE?


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 I can help you with your strap advice. :big_boss: What's with the blue 110? Is that an SE?


It is a 110902 classic , what do you recommend you strap guru


----------



## mcb2007

Kutusov said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can feel a couple of nato's on the horizon
Click to expand...

Ooooops don't tell him , I will melt down an old Lada and fashion a strap out of it, that'll keep the old boy happy


----------



## luckywatch

110902 looking good with the date at 4.30. Too late for the factory mesh but there is plenty of mesh out there. I got one on its way from Watchgecko for my modded Amphibia. The classic range don't look to good on a nato. If you must, go for a 5 ring Zulu. Someone on here has lovely Shark mesh off the bay. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> It is a 110902 classic , what do you recommend you strap guru


No 1p nylon straps... do yourself a favour and get an Hadley Roma Cordura. I'm a big fan, as can probably tell...


----------



## luckywatch

Hadley Roma....... :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> Hadley Roma....... :thumbup:


Best place to look and will it double the price of the watch. I do like

Mesh though . Ones I've seen on the bay end with a full lug I prefer the loose mesh end , if that makes sense . Seen on a few watches on here ,any ideas

Oops watchgecko answered my own question


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> Mesh though . Ones I've seen on the bay end with a full lug I prefer the loose mesh end , if that makes sense . Seen on a few watches on here ,any ideas
> 
> Oops watchgecko answered my own question


For mesh bracelets you can try goodcheapman on ebay or Strapcode... although the ones on strapcode would buy you 4 or 5 Amphibias :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

*Various models, 420, 100, 110, and 710 showing in stock now. :thumbup: *


----------



## luckywatch

Been playing outside today and got a few pitures to share. This is the 710 case.


----------



## luckywatch

The mesh arrived today from Meranom for my Radio Room SE. Good to be alive today. :yes:


----------



## Draygo

Well, I would...

:lol:

(Seriously though - looks nice and thick and good quality. But I reckon it'd look even better brushed - I guess I'm just not a shiny kind of guy...)


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Well, I would...


+1


----------



## luckywatch

Meranom have brought out a chromed second hand version on the SE models. Take a look and see what you think.


----------



## Kutusov

I actually like it a lot better :yes:


----------



## Draygo

It does look OK, doesn't it? However.... it also looks to me like the photo of the standard red second hand version has just been converted to black and white...


----------



## luckywatch

I was thinking that.  Might have to buy one to find out. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

Not really, or you would have a black/dark second hand and not a shiny one. There's a couple of wrist shots, at least for some models, where you can see it's not a B&W conversion.

Oddly enough, those hour and minute hands don't bother me so much on this new version. Maybe because they blend in better without the red accent of the second hand.

But not to seem like I have no rant anymore, I still think they a 20mm lug case. They jump from 18mm straight into 22mm!


----------



## luckywatch

Just looked at the wrist shot on the 100 case. Doesnâ€™t look like what I would call chrome. Grey?


----------



## Kutusov

Should be polished steel, which is the base metal without any paint. At least that's my guess. You guys think it's a painted second hand, grey instead of the usual red? I honestly can't tell anymore, and looking at the blown up picture of the 100, it does seem like it's painted grey...


----------



## luckywatch

Been trying to find a picture of a chrome second hand and this is the best I can do of mine.










On the site the second hand looks grey, possibly painted.


----------



## Draygo

No, we (well, I...!) think it's a photo of a red second hand model, with the dial converted to black and white. Maybe the pics aren't ready yet? Either way, to me, the hand looks like it's red rendered in grey - completely different colour to the 'chrome' of the hour and minute hand edges and no hint of a shine... Not that it matters. I'm just sayin' like...


----------



## teadazed

As they look in the pics, I prefer the red seconds hand though I agree the chromed one doesn't look very chromed yet.


----------



## luckywatch

The latest rumour from Meranom is the Neptune 960 SE. No date for release, maybe this year. All I have are these images.


----------



## Kutusov

They're going to milk that SE concept until the cow turns into Ethiopian cattle... What about they finally making that other diver concept that we discussed before and that I can't post a picture of because PB, rubbish as always, is not working for me right now? :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chris.ph

Nice looking watch any rumours on when its coming out


----------



## Draygo

Isn't that the one with the annoying integrated / strange lug end bracelet? Will they repeat that do you think?


----------



## luckywatch

There is a thread going on WUS called Neptune. There is a link but not in English. You could try that for more info. :yes:


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> They're going to milk that SE concept until the cow turns into Ethiopian cattle... What about they finally making that other diver concept that we discussed before and that I can't post a picture of because PB, rubbish as always, is not working for me right now? :lol:


You mean this one?


----------



## luckywatch

Thats the one, not sure I like that bezel.


----------



## luckywatch

Been playing around with a 100 case. Look at the first picture 2 different spring bars, why?  Enjoy the rest of the shots. :russian:


----------



## Lampoc

New dial for Zenitar. The lume looks very green - perhaps it works?


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're going to milk that SE concept until the cow turns into Ethiopian cattle... What about they finally making that other diver concept that we discussed before and that I can't post a picture of because PB, rubbish as always, is not working for me right now? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this one?
Click to expand...

Yeap, that's the one!! They should concentrate on making that!



Lampoc said:


> New dial for Zenitar. The lume looks very green - perhaps it works?


Nha, the green is not lume, in fact you'll porbably have lume on the dots at 12, 6 and 9 (and maybe 3).

Is that a new dial? There used to be a similar one but I'm not sure it had the numbers.


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Isn't that the one with the annoying integrated / strange lug end bracelet? Will they repeat that do you think?


Yes it is. You either wear it on the original bracelet or it takes some serious DIY work to be able to fit a regular strap. There's a thread on WUS (I think) about such a mod.


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> New dial for Zenitar. The lume looks very green - perhaps it works?


Everyone

wants a piece of the action.


----------



## luckywatch

I found a better picture of the chromed second hand.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> I found a better picture of the chromed second hand.


That's great!! Where did you find this picture?


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a better picture of the chromed second hand.
> 
> Yeah you can see the second hand is silver in colour. I might have to have another if the case I am waiting for comes up. I took a link of the Meranom site to the Facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> That's great!! Where did you find this picture?
Click to expand...


----------



## luckywatch

The 090 brushed case with the chromed hand is available now. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> The 090 brushed case with the chromed hand is available now. :yes:


I had an alert set for that one but it didn't came up because it was set to the only option they had at the time... the one with a leather and black stitching... :threaten:


----------



## teadazed

luckywatch said:


> The 090 brushed case with the chromed hand is available now. :yes:


100 too. Tempting.


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 090 brushed case with the chromed hand is available now. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> I had an alert set for that one but it didn't came up because it was set to the only option they had at the time... the one with a leather and black stitching... :threaten:
Click to expand...

 I could have helped you with a strap! What a waste.


----------



## chris.ph

no, you could hinder with the strap mate :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> I could have helped you with a strap! What a waste.


I would be scared like hell!! I'm 100% confident on your abilities to find something even more... errr... less nice than this Flash Gordon strap


----------



## Kutusov

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 090 brushed case with the chromed hand is available now. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> I had an alert set for that one but it didn't came up because it was set to the only option they had at the time... the one with a leather and black stitching... :threaten:
Click to expand...

I take it back... I have received a notification from Meranon but the thing went straight into the spam folder, along a nice Fedex letter telling me they have a boat load of cash and a macbook to deliver to me from Coca-Cola India if I fill in a form with personal details


----------



## wotsch

Heads up! The 100SEs are available again. I just got an email notification and ordered one. There seem to be a couple left: the 100333S and the 100333S with chromed second hand. I ordered the latter, as my favourite old Vostocks have chromed second hands.

-wotsch


----------



## chris.ph

just in case somebody is looking for a right bargain :tongue2:  

2311358570


----------



## DJH584

No listing with that number 2311358570


----------



## Caller.

DJH584 said:


> No listing with that number 2311358570


I thought it was just me! :sweatdrop:


----------



## luckywatch

Caller v1 said:


> DJH584 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No listing with that number 2311358570
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was just me! :sweatdrop:
Click to expand...

 Thats why they havent got any mates! :yes: It would been all rusty and scratched anyway.


----------



## luckywatch

The chrome second hand is looking good........


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> The chrome second hand is looking good........


That I like!


----------



## luckywatch

It's better than I expected. This is not mine yet.


----------



## Draygo

^ Mine arrived today 

I like it. My first with this case, too.


----------



## luckywatch

Clever combination the chromed second hand. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> ^ Mine arrived today
> 
> I like it. My first with this case, too.


How do you feel about that case? People were saying it was a bit flat and we both usually find problems with that...


----------



## chris.ph

loads of raketas, slavas and pobedas on the bay tonight


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> How do you feel about that case? People were saying it was a bit flat and we both usually find problems with that...


Initial impressions are favourable! Yeah, it's flat. But at c47mm, it's not that 'tall' so wears better than/same as the Steinhart Oceans, for instance. So you would be fine with it.


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> Clever combination the chromed second hand. :thumbup:


TBH, I was 'unsure' about it*. But in the flesh it works nicely. The totally black/white/silver thing suits it well. Surprising the difference that the lack of a small bit of red makes.

* ...but drunk-ish, so ordered one.


----------



## Kutusov

:yes:


----------



## wotsch

Draygo said:


> ^ Mine arrived today
> 
> I like it. My first with this case, too.


How long did it take to arrive? Mine was sent a week ago but Russian Post tracking says it hasn't got further than the next town sorting office. Don't know how reliable the tracking service is though.

-wotsch


----------



## Kutusov

wotsch said:


> How long did it take to arrive? Mine was sent a week ago but Russian Post tracking says it hasn't got further than the next town sorting office. Don't know how reliable the tracking service is though.
> 
> -wotsch


It's very reliable. Your watch is probably in Kazan, right? If so, it's within normal time from my experience. Take a look in the map at the distances between Christopol and Kazan, and from there to Moscow!!  It's easy to forget that that country is absolutely gigantic!


----------



## Always"watching"

Yes, Russia is a gigantic country, and so is this topic. I feel lost here but love all the pics. I do have a few Russian watches and a couple of them are pretty decent ones. They definitely have a certain national style about them if one goes by the photos on this topic are to go by - but I nearly came to shuddering halt in my appreciation when I came across the photograph of Putin. It could have put me off modern Russian watches altogether.


----------



## Kutusov

> It could have put me off modern Russian watches altogether.


Not me... I dearly miss my President Putin watch. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea but...


----------



## luckywatch

I just ordered my 6th SE model. 090 polished case on mesh with chromed second hand and a custom bezel. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessincka

luckywatch said:


> I just ordered my 6th SE model. 090 polished case on mesh with chromed second hand and a custom bezel. :thumbup:


Can I ask what does the custom bezel entail?

J


----------



## luckywatch

Jessincka said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered my 6th SE model. 090 polished case on mesh with chromed second hand and a custom bezel. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what does the custom bezel entail?
> 
> J
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s this one. I have it on a brushed case 090 Radio Room and itâ€™s my favourite bezel so I just got to see it on a polished case. Meranom change the bezel for you when you order.


----------



## Jessincka

luckywatch said:


> Jessincka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered my 6th SE model. 090 polished case on mesh with chromed second hand and a custom bezel. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what does the custom bezel entail?
> 
> J
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Itâ€™s this one. I have it on a brushed case 090 Radio Room and itâ€™s my favourite bezel so I just got to see it on a polished case. Meranom change the bezel for you when you order.
Click to expand...




luckywatch said:


> Jessincka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered my 6th SE model. 090 polished case on mesh with chromed second hand and a custom bezel. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what does the custom bezel entail?
> 
> J
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Itâ€™s this one. I have it on a brushed case 090 Radio Room and itâ€™s my favourite bezel so I just got to see it on a polished case. Meranom change the bezel for you when you order.
Click to expand...

Oh I didn't realise you could get the bezel changed when ordering. I put some of those bezels, they call them clean bezels?, in one ,ermm cough,of my orders (sshhh,I've only made one order honest) I have winging their way to me as we speak....


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> Jessincka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered my 6th SE model. 090 polished case on mesh with chromed second hand and a custom bezel. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what does the custom bezel entail?
> 
> J
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Itâ€™s this one. I have it on a brushed case 090 Radio Room and itâ€™s my favourite bezel so I just got to see it on a polished case. Meranom change the bezel for you when you order.
Click to expand...

I like thes 90s I think your right the polished watch with that plain bezel will look good ,

My classic 90 has just been released from Russian customs can't wait.

What do you suggest on the strap front


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessincka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered my 6th SE model. 090 polished case on mesh with chromed second hand and a custom bezel. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what does the custom bezel entail?
> 
> J
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Itâ€™s this one. I have it on a brushed case 090 Radio Room and itâ€™s my favourite bezel so I just got to see it on a polished case. Meranom change the bezel for you when you order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like thes 90s I think your right the polished watch with that plain bezel will look good ,
> 
> My classic 90 has just been released from Russian customs can't wait.
> 
> What do you suggest on the strap front
Click to expand...

Now see people are beginning to recognise me as the strap/shirt guru. I will need to see the watch before I can give my professional opinion. :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

luckywatch said:


> Now see people are beginning to recognise me as the strap/shirt guru.


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!** :swoon: :lol:*

Actually, that particular shirt isn`t too bad


----------



## Draygo

wotsch said:


> How long did it take to arrive? Mine was sent a week ago but Russian Post tracking says it hasn't got further than the next town sorting office. Don't know how reliable the tracking service is though.
> 
> -wotsch


Ordered 26 Jan, delivered 6 Feb. Not bad, eh? But don't worry about the tracking - last time I ordered from Meranom, it was still showing as in Russia ...when it was in my hand.


----------



## luckywatch

Meranom to the UK for me 12 working days.


----------



## wotsch

Kutusov said:


> wotsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take to arrive? Mine was sent a week ago but Russian Post tracking says it hasn't got further than the next town sorting office. Don't know how reliable the tracking service is though.
> 
> -wotsch
> 
> 
> 
> It's very reliable. Your watch is probably in Kazan, right? If so, it's within normal time from my experience. Take a look in the map at the distances between Christopol and Kazan, and from there to Moscow!!  It's easy to forget that that country is absolutely gigantic!
Click to expand...

Yep, it sure is big and the post is probably going by truck from one place to the next.



Draygo said:


> wotsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take to arrive? Mine was sent a week ago but Russian Post tracking says it hasn't got further than the next town sorting office. Don't know how reliable the tracking service is though.
> 
> -wotsch
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered 26 Jan, delivered 6 Feb. Not bad, eh? But don't worry about the tracking - last time I ordered from Meranom, it was still showing as in Russia ...when it was in my hand.
Click to expand...

DHL's tracking system has now detected the watch. It arrived at Frankfurt customs today, so I guess it won't be long now. Russian Post still thinks it's just left Kazan.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Now see people are beginning to recognise me as the strap/shirt guru. I will need to see the watch before I can give my professional opinion. :yes:


Now you need to get one of these shirts :lol:


----------



## chris.ph

well thats a bit more camp than the white front i used to have to wear and they are bad enough


----------



## luckywatch

Shouldnâ€™t be long now for my next SE to arrive. Funny how these new models can span time. The sign off a classic time piece.


----------



## bowie

it's nice that


----------



## Jessincka

Jimi and a Vostok nice..


----------



## it'salivejim

Aaaghhh! Damn this addiction. Got an 'In Stock email and ordered this:


----------



## luckywatch

it said:


> Aaaghhh! Damn this addiction. Got an 'In Stock email and ordered this:


It wont suit you. Dont forget, you know where I live. 

Thats a looker mate. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Look what arrived today. The 090 polished case with chrome second hand. It would be cruel if I didnâ€™t let you have a few pictures. 










As you would expect it's a custom Meranom bezel.





































Those paddle hands and the chrome second hand and all the shiny stuff do it for me.










New shirt arrived today as well. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

420 still not available... I like that little classic case, even with a 18mm strap. Just a matter of getting a parallel one as most 20s end up at 18mm anyway.


----------



## Kutusov

...and just to rant a bit, remember my Amphibia ordered in December that arrived at Portugal in the first week of January? No change, still saying that it will be put on storage until they get the invoice, which they have for over a weeks now. :wallbash: :wallbash:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> ...and just to rant a bit, remember my Amphibia ordered in December that arrived at Portugal in the first week of January? No change, still saying that it will be put on storage until they get the invoice, which they have for over a weeks now. :wallbash: :wallbash:


 The new SE 090 case I ordered on the 7th February arrived today. I tracked it and it spent less than 2 hours in Russian customs. They know I am a good guy. :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## it'salivejim

luckywatch said:


> Look what arrived today. The 090 polished case with chrome second hand. It would be cruel if I didnâ€™t let you have a few pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you would expect it's a custom Meranom bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those paddle hands and the chrome second hand and all the shiny stuff do it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New shirt arrived today as well. :yes:


Now that (the watch, not the shirt :lol looks stunning. :thumbup:

Wonder if I can revise my order 

Actually, I think it might suit the 090 more than the others.


----------



## Jessincka

luckywatch said:


> New shirt arrived today as well. :yes:


Lovely stuff, well the watch.

I'm still unsure how much I like the chrome second hand compared to the orange, but it is perhaps a good reason to buy another? When I bought my first couple of SE's I was very much in the 420 case camp but everytime I see a picture of a 90 and wearing my own non SE 90 i am just drawn more and more to this case type.

Good good.

J


----------



## chris.ph

whats with the spetsnaz digicamoflage, you doing something your not telling us about


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> whats with the spetsnaz digicamoflage, you doing something your not telling us about


Isn't that the US universal digital pattern?


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats with the spetsnaz digicamoflage, you doing something your not telling us about
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the US universal digital pattern?
Click to expand...

Its ACU digital. Army combat uniform, US marines and all that. My son is an army cadet and mad about all that stuff. I just got him a shirt last week and some Oakley desert boots, so he is ready for Afghan, but heâ€™s not going as he is only 16 and the 710 would kill me.


----------



## chris.ph

you sure lol


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> That looks like his shirt. :yes:
> 
> you sure lol


----------



## chris.ph

that is a yank digicam as you said, pity it wont fit me i could disappear in front of my digi telly


----------



## chris.ph

russian digicam


----------



## Draygo

it said:


> Aaaghhh! Damn this addiction. Got an 'In Stock email and ordered this:


Nice. I'm really liking my new arrival, the silverhand 110. I usually go for the 710 case, so I thought I'd have a bit of a change.


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> Those paddle hands and the chrome second hand and all the shiny stuff do it for me.


Very shiny. But very nice indeed.

No shirt comments from me.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Oakley desert boots,


Those are nice boots and the special forces used to wear them at the beginning of the Afghan operations. AFAIK, they've dropped them fairly quick as they weren't as nearly as tough as Magnums, etc.

They also look like more casual wear boots and I wouldn't mind getting myself a pair of black ones. :yes:


----------



## it'salivejim

Draygo said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaghhh! Damn this addiction. Got an 'In Stock email and ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I'm really liking my new arrival, the silverhand 110. I usually go for the 710 case, so I thought I'd have a bit of a change.
Click to expand...

Nice :thumbup:

I've tried the 100 and the 110, I have the 090, so it seemed right and proper to try the 710


----------



## mcb2007

Draygo said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaghhh! Damn this addiction. Got an 'In Stock email and ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I'm really liking my new arrival, the silverhand 110. I usually go for the 710 case, so I thought I'd have a bit of a change.
Click to expand...

I think I need a 110 like that next , out of stock as yet , you wanna sell it


----------



## Draygo

mcb2007 said:


> I think I need a 110 like that next , out of stock as yet , you wanna sell it


...sorry mate, I'm still all :wub: 'd up!


----------



## mcb2007

Draygo said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need a 110 like that next , out of stock as yet , you wanna sell it
> 
> 
> 
> ...sorry mate, I'm still all :wub: 'd up!
Click to expand...

Jeez I was gonna offer you 30 squid


----------



## Draygo

mcb2007 said:


> Jeez I was gonna offer you 30 squid


You should have said...


----------



## mcb2007

Ok I will give you 30 squid , pm you my addy or have you still got it


----------



## it'salivejim

Get a room you two :lol:

Put yourself down on the notify list and it won't be long before they come back. Limited Edition my arse


----------



## Kutusov

it said:


> Limited Edition my arse


They are limited in the Russian sense... "Right, we have 200... it's limited to these. When we sell them, we'll make another 200 and that's the limit on the next batch" :yes:

BTW, are these things numbered?


----------



## Draygo

it said:


> Limited Edition my arse


They're not LE, they're UE. Unlimited Edition.

At least they have the decency to call them SE, Special Edition nowadays...


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> They are limited in the Russian sense... "Right, we have 200... it's limited to these. When we sell them, we'll make another 200 and that's the limit on the next batch" :yes:


 You forgot the slight change in the watch i.e limited edition number 2 - different second hand


----------



## luckywatch

Having an SE sandwich for breakfast this morning. From the top, polished 090, 420, 710, 420, 100 and a matt 090 on the bottom.


----------



## mcb2007

it said:


> Get a room you two :lol:
> 
> Put yourself down on the notify list and it won't be long before they come back. Limited Edition my arse


I'm on the list , not booked room yet will keep you posted


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a room you two :lol:
> 
> Put yourself down on the notify list and it won't be long before they come back. Limited Edition my arse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the list , not booked room yet will keep you posted
Click to expand...


----------



## Jessincka

Arrived this morning new 710 Radio Room :yes:



















J


----------



## luckywatch

What a beauty. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch




----------



## luckywatch




----------



## Jessincka

luckywatch said:


>


50% behind you... :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

And my Amphibia has left customs, should be here on Monday :russian: 2 freaking months...


----------



## chris.ph

but it will be worth the wait matey :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> but it will be worth the wait matey :thumbup:


We'll see... some moding prepared for that one... it's going to be a GI Joe Amphibia


----------



## chris.ph

are you going to do a barbie one with a kadet for your mrs :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> are you going to do a barbie one with a kadet for your mrs :tongue2: :tongue2:


There's no Mrs Kutusov, I might be a bit misogynistic and hedonistic but I do pity the fair sex... I would never subject a poor women to marry me, even I have a hard time putting up with myself sometimes! :lol:


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> We'll see... some moding prepared for that one... it's going to be a GI Joe Amphibia


When can I take your order?


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> When can I take your order?


I want this one the dial :naughty:


----------



## Lampoc

Just be grateful you're not getting this:


----------



## chris.ph

james, behave yourself matey :threaten: :threaten: :tongue2:


----------



## Lampoc

chris.ph said:


> james, behave yourself matey :threaten: :threaten: :tongue2:


Don't blame me - I'm not the cartoonist who saw fit to insert subliminal homoerotic images in a patriotic childrens cartoon series! Go Joe!


----------



## chris.ph

saying thats subliminal lol, but the bloke at the back definately looks more like a crab than a matelot, its the tache


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Just be grateful you're not getting this:


If only there was more chest hair...


----------



## mcb2007

Free shipping on amphibias and price drop on radio room 100 and 420 on Meranom


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Free shipping on amphibias and price drop on radio room 100 and 420 on Meranom


 Good call :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free shipping on amphibias and price drop on radio room 100 and 420 on Meranom
> 
> 
> 
> Good call :thumbup:
Click to expand...

You don't need encouraging :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

Draygo said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free shipping on amphibias and price drop on radio room 100 and 420 on Meranom
> 
> 
> 
> Good call :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't need encouraging :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes I do.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Yes I do.


Go on then... :yawn:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need encouraging :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do.
Click to expand...

Go Lucky :clap: Go Lucky :clap: Go Lucky :clap:


----------



## mcb2007

Go on join me I've just ordered a radio room 100 case


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Go on join me I've just ordered a radio room 100 case


Nice what strap?


----------



## Jessincka

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go on join me I've just ordered a radio room 100 case
> 
> 
> 
> Nice what strap?
Click to expand...

Had just ordered from them too, grrr.

Now I want the matt case 90 ...another orange hand or go for chrome? I have orange hand 420 of version that is calling me need some inner justification. People with the chrome hand versions happy?


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go on join me I've just ordered a radio room 100 case
> 
> 
> 
> Nice what strap?
Click to expand...

It has the Silcon / rubber strap . See what it's like before I decide . Do you rate them


----------



## Jessincka

mcb2007 said:


> It has the Silcon / rubber strap . See what it's like before I decide . Do you rate them


The 22mm ones as you will get on the 100 are ok I think. You'd probably want to change eventually but the 710 SE RR i got the other day is still on the "silicon" and it's fine for the time being, both looks and wear.


----------



## mcb2007

Jessincka said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has the Silcon / rubber strap . See what it's like before I decide . Do you rate them
> 
> 
> 
> The 22mm ones as you will get on the 100 are ok I think. You'd probably want to change eventually but the 710 SE RR i got the other day is still on the "silicon" and it's fine for the time being, both looks and wear.
Click to expand...

The 420 rubber strap was ok but didn't look right that's why I put it on leather . I was hoping the wider strap as you mention would feel and look better .

Go on buy another you know you want to


----------



## luckywatch

Jessincka said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go on join me I've just ordered a radio room 100 case
> 
> 
> 
> Nice what strap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had just ordered from them too, grrr.
> 
> Now I want the matt case 90 ...another orange hand or go for chrome? I have orange hand 420 of version that is calling me need some inner justification. People with the chrome hand versions happy?
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a tough call best thing is buy everything. Polished case, matt case, red hand, chrome hand. Otherwise you will always be looking at the greener grass on the other side of the fence.


----------



## chris.ph

i just prefer the old military komandirskis to these new fangled ones, dont get me wrong i do like them its that i just prefer the older vostoks


----------



## it'salivejim

My 710 has been released from Russian customs and left Moscow :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

it said:


> My 710 has been released from Russian customs and left Moscow :thumbup:


Do you know if she is actually on the plane yet or staying an extra night in Moscow?


----------



## chris.ph

damn you nicked my line :wallbash: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## it'salivejim

luckywatch said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 710 has been released from Russian customs and left Moscow :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if she is actually on the plane yet or staying an extra night in Moscow?
Click to expand...

As long as she brings the money I don't care :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

Guns? Radioactive materials? Heroin? :huh:


----------



## wotsch

After 3 weeks stuck somewhere in German customs, I was able to pick up my 100SE with the chromed second-hand this morning:



Vostok Amphibian Classic 100333S by wotsch2, on Flickr

Good size and lovely design. The build quality is reasonable, not great, but plenty good enough for the price. I'm pretty happy with it.

-wotsch


----------



## Jessincka

New dials from Meranom as posted on their facebook page.

http://www.meranom.c...sic-110648.html

http://www.meranom.c...sic-110649.html

http://www.meranom.c...sic-100657.html

http://www.meranom.c...sic-100658.html

J


----------



## Jessincka

Notice Meranom stomped on the paying in Rubles option now..><

J


----------



## mcb2007

Jessincka said:


> New dials from Meranom as posted on their facebook page.
> 
> http://www.meranom.c...sic-110648.html
> 
> http://www.meranom.c...sic-110649.html
> 
> http://www.meranom.c...sic-100657.html
> 
> http://www.meranom.c...sic-100658.html
> 
> J


no more headaches setting date on those , got to be a plus


----------



## Jessincka

mcb2007 said:


> no more headaches setting date on those , got to be a plus


Quite like the silver dials, but really I have enough incoming and the no rubles or free postage must, must deter me.

Also not sure about the 110 cases and how they wear. So that would leave only one...hmmm

J


----------



## mcb2007

The 110 does sit quite flat , don't know if you can see off this pic


----------



## luckywatch

New dudes over at Meranom. Some classic dials. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

you cant do that to scubadude


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


>


Finally!!! They should have brought back this classic dial ages ago! I'm hoping it is the dial I'm thinking of, I can't really tell if the 3 hour areas are plain grey or blue like the original one.


----------



## luckywatch

This what you are dreaming about?


----------



## Kutusov

Yeap, that's it... I had one and I know that with a certain light it looks grey, it's a greyish blue.


----------



## chris.ph

here is a crap photo of mine


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> here is a crap photo of mine


Yeap, that's what I mean. It looks grey on that photo.


----------



## chris.ph

everything looks grey in that photo mate :lol:


----------



## Draygo

chris.ph said:


> everything looks grey in that photo mate :lol:


That made me msl:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> everything looks grey in that photo mate :lol:


 Have you heard of HD? :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## chris.ph

quick snap on the fly mate, im crap with any camera :tongue2:


----------



## Lampoc

Oops - wrong section....


----------



## luckywatch

I quite like this new dude from Meranom. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph

not for me im afraid :taz:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> not for me im afraid :taz:


Thatâ€™s a shame I was going to treat you. :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> not for me im afraid :taz:
> 
> 
> 
> Thatâ€™s a shame I was going to treat you. :tongue2:
Click to expand...

Don't worry I like it , hint hint


----------



## luckywatch

They got a new Rising Sun model coming soon. Itâ€™s for the French FMR forum and to be put together by Meranom. You can register at FMR or on WUS. Have butchers.


----------



## chris.ph

That i would wear or more likely stick with the rest of them lol


----------



## Kutusov

Shame about the case... the original Komandirskie is much nicer.


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Shame about the case... the original Komandirskie is much nicer.


But 22mm lug a positive, IMHO.


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame about the case... the original Komandirskie is much nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> But 22mm lug a positive, IMHO.
Click to expand...

That and, most importantly, the steel case. I would rather own the original though...

And I still think that 18mm straps on these are not all that much of a problem. Many watches come with 20mm lugs and many 20mm straps taper to 18mm. So, if you get a parallel 18mm, it doesn't look all that strange... mind that I haven't owned a 18mm lugged watch for a long time, so I can't really say how I would feel about it now.


----------



## mcb2007

Dial looks a bit washed out IMHO , maybe just the picture and better in the flesh. I think Kutusov is right about the case keep it original .


----------



## luckywatch

My original. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

Yeap, I like that one better, that's just a beautiful case and the golden bezel goes really well on that one :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

luckywatch said:


> They got a new Rising Sun model coming soon. Itâ€™s for the French FMR forum and to be put together by Meranom. You can register at FMR or on WUS. Have a butchers.


I just paid for mine. 89 Euro. Limited, numbered edition of 50 only. You get your money back if they do not get 50 reservations.


----------



## luckywatch

THERE IS ONLY ONE LEFT! :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> THERE IS ONLY ONE LEFT! :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

Two new models from Meranom. Check out the orange man. Even grumpy might buy one.







and *FREE POST.*


----------



## mcb2007

I like both mmmmmm


----------



## chris.ph

Get a bloody tank on the front of them or a ship and i might think about it lol


----------



## chris.ph

Get a bloody tank on the front of them or a ship and i might think about it lol


----------



## chris.ph

Bloody phone lol


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> Get a bloody tank on the front of them or a ship and i might think about it lol


 Also *FREE POST*................ :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007

Have you took the plunge Scott or have you enough Russians


----------



## mcb2007

Nice dial in the orange don't you think


----------



## chris.ph

luckywatch said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a bloody tank on the front of them or a ship and i might think about it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Also *FREE POST*................ :tongue2:
Click to expand...

i prefer mine :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Have you took the plunge Scott or have you enough Russians


No you can never have enough. The orange is a thing of beauty but I recently acquired my modded one. I did show the new orange one to the 710 but she quickly reminded me that I have ordered a Rising Sun from our friends in France at FMR.

That said the silver second hand against the orange dial is outrageous. 

Trying to put things in perspective for you. The bird in this video is good to look at and she is on a par with an orange Amphibia. :yes:


----------



## mcb2007

Oooooo lala

If you go on Meranom you will notice one has been sold. Now at the moment the 710 is blissfully unaware of this fact, I feel pain is on the horizon .


----------



## Jessincka

Two new 420 RRs added to Meranom's SE offerings;

















J


----------



## luckywatch

Silver dial! RR! WOW. :thumbup: What about the new bezel?


----------



## Kutusov

Not my thing and the white markers against silver is a bad idea, it would have been better if they had the black edges bold as the hands. The bezel is also a bad choice IMO, too much silver and the markings get lost in there.

Maybe worth the investment of a Murphy bezel as there are plenty of inserts with red cues for people who like their red on their watches:










...or less obvious diver's look...










...or a World time that seems to make some sense to me, since these dials deal with international established distress signals and all that


----------



## mcb2007

I'm not sure about all the silver might look better in the flesh. I see they have removed the other SE models , is that it for them no more production or you think they will pop up again. Is this a regular thing when new models are introduced


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Not my thing and the white markers against silver is a bad idea, it would have been better if they had the black edges bold as the hands. The bezel is also a bad choice IMO, too much silver and the markings get lost in there.
> 
> Maybe worth the investment of a Murphy bezel as there are plenty of inserts with red cues for people who like their red on their watches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or less obvious diver's look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or a World time that seems to make some sense to me, since these dials deal with international established distress signals and all that


I am going to keep posting until you like something!







Here is another new model.


----------



## mcb2007

I quite like the new 90


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> I am going to keep posting until you like something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another new model.


I appreciate it! I wouldn't mind another Amphibia on a more conventional case. Both those new dials are nice although the one on the 90 could do without the date


----------



## chris.ph

mcb2007 said:


> I quite like the new 90


 its very nice but its not as nice as the 70s original, but I prefer vintage just ask the 710 :tongue2: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

There are rumours of a new Neptune. If you check out Instagram there are a couple o teasing shots. Looks like we are going to get some new models. Check out this case back....... Oh man! 










Made me think of this. 










And this. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

This is a useful guide to anyone considering their first Amphibia. The rest of us â€˜old handsâ€™ will still enjoy it I think. I hope it is OK to post as it is a review and not for sale.

http://www.gmtminusfive.com/review-the-vostok-amphibia-scuba-dude-060634/


----------



## chris.ph

cheers scott :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Couple of variations on the RR in a 110 case. Itâ€™s the only case I have not got.


----------



## luckywatch

Found this teaser om Meranom facebook.


----------



## luckywatch

Here they are. Remember I am just the messenger.


----------



## Kutusov

Strangely enough, I do like the black dialed one. I still don't like those hands though... Dauphin hands could work there, there's something Railmaster-ish about that watch.


----------



## luckywatch

My first impressions are they are a bit dressy. I havenâ€™t worked out why the cosmonaut back, but it could be a red herring. I want to see the black dial in the 090 case as is rumoured.

Something like this comes to mind.


----------



## Kutusov

I actually prefer the the regular case and non rotating bezel but that 090 is a classic. As to Yuri on the caseback, doesn't make sense historically but they can say it's some sort of commemorative thing, doesn't have to be always the white Sturmanskie. And there were a couple of Vostoks up in Space... It's a pretty ugly caseback, though. That cosmonaut seems to have been drawn by 10 year old lad.

Don't know, I really like that black one... simple and clean, applied indices with chrome edges... they do need to get a new set of hands, though.


----------



## chris.ph

i like the black one, i havent got a dressy vostok :thumbup:


----------



## it'salivejim

Mmmm, very nice. Funnily enough I was just on the website looking for SEs and there aren't any left so I hit the notify button on about 6 different models, including the grey dial 090 classic. :lol:

Must get help


----------



## Kutusov

Took me a while to find out where on earth these photos were coming from... Instagram! Great... another social media rubbish to sign up on...


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov you are wrong about the case back. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 

|

Anyway look at the Goldie bits. :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Kutusov

Oh, it's golden... makes more sense but doesn't work quite as well as the black and silver. There's too little contrast against the silver dial, the only way to pull something like that off is by using thicker markings. Black instead of gold would work better IMO.

BTW, this is an 18mm lug case, isn't it?


----------



## it'salivejim

It's available folks. Just got the email for the silver dial version


----------



## luckywatch

Got mine. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Sold out. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

These are still acrylic crystals, right? The new bezel makes the crystal look a bit different...


----------



## Lampoc

Not sure I like those... I just ordered this instead:


----------



## mcb2007

Lampoc said:


> Not sure I like those... I just ordered this instead:


If only they would put this on the 90 I would be happy


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I like those... I just ordered this instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only they would put this on the 90 I would be happy
Click to expand...

They probably will. They did make this one though...


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> These are still acrylic crystals, right? The new bezel makes the crystal look a bit different...


 Yeah still acrylic. I have asked Meranom and there should be an 090 cased one soon.

That red and black RR that Lampoc has ordered looks well good as well. I will have to put my Paul Newman on hold  as I got 3 Russian watches in the post and a clock.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> I will have to put my Paul Newman on hold  as I got 3 Russian watches in the post and a clock.


Don't do it, Alpha is not making many watches nowadays and they have just restocked. They'll go pretty fast and then it will take months before they are back up again. Besides, they are well worth it, you'll love it long time!


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to put my Paul Newman on hold  as I got 3 Russian watches in the post and a clock.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do it, Alpha is not making many watches nowadays and they have just restocked. They'll go pretty fast and then it will take months before they are back up again. Besides, they are well worth it, you'll love it long time!
Click to expand...

 OK then,

give me a cast iron excuse that will fool the 710. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> give me a cast iron excuse that will fool the 710. :yes:


Come on now Scott... be a man, will you? :lol:


----------



## chris.ph

says the singleton


----------



## mcb2007

Kutusov said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I like those... I just ordered this instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only they would put this on the 90 I would be happy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They probably will. They did make this one though...
> 
> Thanks , yes I know can't find one on the 90 case anywhere though
Click to expand...


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> says the singleton


Are you kidding me??? Look at the misery of marriagedom! :lol:



mcb2007 said:


> Thanks , yes I know can't find one on the 90 case anywhere though


They were a SE from Meranon, although I think you can't even set an alert for one as they don't show up on the catalogue. ..


----------



## mcb2007

Your right Kutusov they have disappeared off the Meranom catalogue . I will keep looking


----------



## Kutusov

I think they are only sold by Meranon? If so, not much to look for, just wait to see if they bring it back - or the new dial variation, which I bet they'll do and it does look better.


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Your right Kutusov they have disappeared off the Meranom catalogue . I will keep looking


 What model you after?


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your right Kutusov they have disappeared off the Meranom catalogue . I will keep looking
> 
> 
> 
> What model you after?
Click to expand...

For the radio room on a 90 or at a pinch 710


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your right Kutusov they have disappeared off the Meranom catalogue . I will keep looking
> 
> 
> 
> What model you after?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the radio room on a 90 or at a pinch 710
Click to expand...

 The next 90 due out is the new model I just ordered in the 420. They sound dead busy. My French rising sun reissue is July-August. Then there is Neptune.

Just got to be patient.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> The next 90 due out is the new model I just ordered in the 420. They sound dead busy. My French rising sun reissue is July-August. Then there is Neptune.
> 
> Just got to be patient.


And what of the Paul Newman?... US$205, shipping included, for an ST19 chrono :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next 90 due out is the new model I just ordered in the 420. They sound dead busy. My French rising sun reissue is July-August. Then there is Neptune.
> 
> Just got to be patient.
> 
> 
> 
> And what of the Paul Newman?... US$205, shipping included, for an ST19 chrono :yes:
Click to expand...

 SSSSSSSHHHHHHHHH, she is the kitchen.  That sounds like the one I am watching. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

I mean new, directly from Alpha. It's either the version on a NATO or a bund. US$10 more for the SS bracelet but I'm telling you it's rubbish, you'll throw it away as soon as you see it.


----------



## chris.ph

you have seen his straps havent you kutusov :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

Scott's? Hey, I still want to believe there's hope for him, so I'm not giving up yet...

...although I had to cringe at the photo of his Sturmanskie on the Friday thread... still on that horrendous, vile Hell's Angels bund


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> I mean new, directly from Alpha. It's either the version on a NATO or a bund. US$10 more for the SS bracelet but I'm telling you it's rubbish, you'll throw it away as soon as you see it.


 I was watching this. UK dealer had 3, now all gone.  151310719499


----------



## mcb2007

Couple of new 710 radio room on Meranom.

So pulled the trigger on this , got a couple of black dials so thought the silver would sit in the middle


----------



## luckywatch

Bet they don't hang about. Got the silver and the black on the mesh in the 420 case as well. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

Interesting strap! I had one of those tropic straps on my wishlist but they almost vanished from every seller that used to carry them. Didn't know Meranon was one of them....


----------



## mcb2007

Have you seen the rear case


----------



## luckywatch

See page 18. :yes:


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> See page 18. :yes:


Oops yes , I was getting carried away


----------



## luckywatch

Found another nice Alpha with the Seagull ST19 movement. :yes: Can't touch it with 3 already in the post. 

161329575898


----------



## Kutusov

I might be very well mistaken but I'm pretty sure those two first photos are mine!!!  Let me check...

Two thoughts though... the watch is nice but not the one to get. The green on the sandwich dial is very weird and after a short while the watch doesn't feel "right". Second, now's the time to order more! Exploit the confusion! 3, 4... it's all the same :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

Yeap, my photos...










...and it's a lie that only 10 were made... I think I must contact that seller...


----------



## luckywatch

I guess he meant only 10 of the original Pam. 24 mm lugs as well. He sold another Paul Newman this morning.  The last one!

It will have to go on the B list for now. Nice bit of kit.  He has a green dial Alpha with a green bezel that looks well cool. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

Oh, that's right, it is an homage to a very exclusive PAM. But as a former owner of 4 or 5 Alphas, I'm telling you the Panda Daytona is the only one worth owning. I'm still very happy with that one and would have to spend a lot of money to upgrade it with some other Panda - I'm talking Speedmaster, Heuer, that sort of thing. At the time I got it I opened a thread about three eyed panda suggestions and there aren't many, let alone on the affordable side.

The Subs are nice but you'll soon get tired also. Better save up a bit and get something like a Steinhart or a Davosa.


----------



## mcb2007

Have you seen the orange 090 se


----------



## luckywatch

OOOHHHHH!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

I've been told no as one arrived and one incoming


----------



## luckywatch

I need to lie down in the summer house.


----------



## luckywatch

Another teaser from Meranom. The new dial in the 090 case............. :russian:


----------



## Kutusov

Nha... it's a strange mix of diver and dressy. Could be interesting with a diver's bezel as it would be something close to the Squale 101Atm or the Helson Tortuga.


----------



## it'salivejim

I hope they do this in the 710 case


----------



## luckywatch

it said:


> I hope they do this in the 710 case


Just got this from Meranom. They called it *The Empire Strikes Back*........... :thumbup: Probably because I keep going on about the dark side. 

No plans for a 710, just the 090.


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they do this in the 710 case
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this from Meranom. They called it *The Empire Strikes Back*........... Probably because I keep going on about the dark side.
> 
> No plans for a 710, just the 090.
Click to expand...

Shame, cos I'm with IAJ on that.


----------



## mcb2007

Prefer the black one , still waitin on the 710 to drop taking a long time


----------



## dowsing

These are up now for sale on Meranom.

http://www.meranom.com/amphibian-se/090se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-090620b.html

I gave in and ordered one as I think these are a great clean design.



luckywatch said:


> Another teaser from Meranom. The new dial in the 090 case............. :russian:


----------



## luckywatch

Good choice dowsing. Looks fantastico in that case. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

Linked from Meranon: Amphibia in Depth

http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/vostok-amphibia

Worth a read!


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Linked from Meranon: Amphibia in Depth
> 
> http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/vostok-amphibia
> 
> Worth a read!


Nice one and hot of the press, Cheers.


----------



## chris.ph

enjoyed the read :thumbup:


----------



## bowie

Great read thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc

Very interesting!


----------



## luckywatch

Alarm? Tell us more! :russian:


----------



## Lampoc

Not alarm - 24 hour hand.


----------



## Kutusov

Dual hour style. Instead of having a GMT hand that you set for time zone, you have a synchronized and fixed dual time hand to the hour hand and you read a second time zone by adjusting the bezel.


----------



## chris.ph

so thats running off a 3602 then???


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> so thats running off a 3602 then???


Molnija? No, you wish! Looks like a combination of the 2415 with the 2426 - that's the small seconds at 11 + the dual hour complication.


----------



## Kutusov

Ah, found it on Facebook. They call it a 2426.12


----------



## chris.ph

i really like that, is it up for sale yet or just a demo piece?


----------



## ed335d

Kutusov said:


> Dual hour style. Instead of having a GMT hand that you set for time zone, you have a synchronized and fixed dual time hand to the hour hand and you read a second time zone by adjusting the bezel.


I hope that they ratchet the bezel - will be useless if it turns as freely as with the standard divers


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> i really like that, is it up for sale yet or just a demo piece?


They say on facebook that that one is a demo piece but that you can already order one. I don't see it on their site though.


----------



## Kutusov

ed335d said:


> I hope that they ratchet the bezel - will be useless if it turns as freely as with the standard divers


99% there's no ratchet, they would have to use different cases/bezels for that. I don't think it's useless though, the bezel doesn't move freely at all on the standard divers, it's pretty tight. Besides, it's a dual hour thing, so not a huge problem if it ends up moving a bit.


----------



## luckywatch

The Neptune should be out in September, thinking of adding one to the collection.


----------



## luckywatch

Latest Neptune teasers from Meranom. :russian:


----------



## chris.ph

just a shame that i collect the old ones :tongue2: i cant afford a vintage neptune :wallbash:


----------



## mcb2007

Strap looks half decent pity about the rest of it lol


----------



## luckywatch

And the back.


----------



## Draygo

Scott, you've not been paying attention. I had to stumble on this shot myself...


----------



## luckywatch

Hey man I just saved that picture and was about to post............ :taz: Lets blame the 710. 

Blue, green or black?


----------



## luckywatch

All sold....... :yes:


----------



## sangman2000

Can you tell me please where I can get that model, thanks.


----------



## sangman2000

Can you tell me please where I can get that model, thanks.


----------



## sangman2000

Can you tell me please where I can get that model, thanks.


----------



## chris.ph

Do you want three of them lol


----------



## Kutusov

sangman2000 said:


> Can you tell me please where I can get that model, thanks.


Google Meranon. It's a special edition from them.

Edit: ...although Scott say they are sold out....


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> sangman2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me please where I can get that model, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Google Meranon. It's a special edition from them.
> 
> Edit: ...although Scott say they are sold out....
Click to expand...

Yeah all gone and there is a waiting list. Register your details on the site and they will emall you when they get some more.


----------



## sangman2000

Draygo said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaghhh! Damn this addiction. Got an 'In Stock email and ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I'm really liking my new arrival, the silverhand 110. I usually go for the 710 case, so I thought I'd have a bit of a change.
> 
> please could you tell me where I can buy that watch please.
Click to expand...


----------



## Richy

On holiday this week and never seen this watch. Bummer, put on wish/notification list. Mind anyone get one and does not like it let me know. :msn-wink:


----------



## luckywatch

This is too much for me but I thought that some of you may enjoy this. 

http://www.watchstuff.org/?p=243


----------



## chris.ph

very interesting scott :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> This is too much for me but I thought that some of you may enjoy this.
> 
> http://www.watchstuff.org/?p=243


Easy*









*if only I had greater skills and experience, more patience, better eyes and a steadier hand.


----------



## luckywatch

Get ready....................... :russian:


----------



## it'salivejim

It's here. Already got my order in :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Good choice Sir............ :yes:


----------



## mcb2007

chris.ph said:


> very interesting scott :thumbup:


Same here, is it that easy to remove the movement /dial and put it another case . How awkward is it to refit the stem ?


----------



## it'salivejim

it said:


> It's here. Already got my order in :thumbup:


It's arrived :thumbup:

Now I just need to fit the Boris bezel and I can take some pics. Wish me luck


----------



## luckywatch

it said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's here. Already got my order in :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's arrived :thumbup:
> 
> Now I just need to fit the Boris bezel and I can take some pics. Wish me luck
Click to expand...

Pictures within the hour then......... :yahoo:


----------



## luckywatch

Get on Meranom and look at Classic Komandirskie model number *35*, History being made?..................................... :russian:


----------



## luckywatch

Just had too......................................... :russian: paid for it. Bang on trend, Now the wait.


----------



## mcb2007

Nice one Scott


----------



## Draygo

It's an interesting move from Vostok. I wonder how they see these fitting in with the standard Amphibias... there isn't much difference is there? Is it a 100 case?

Maybe this heralds a refresh of the Amphibia...?

42mm apparently! 22mm lug, I guess.

I note they've dropped the Roman alphabet Kommandirskie logotype and reverted to Cyrillic. A good move - I have a K34 and the Roman text bugs me.

Anyway, as usual, the dials are weird and wonderful in their own way (too much so for me). I might go for the plain black no-date to see what it's like!


----------



## luckywatch

The back of the new *K, *looks the dogs to me. 100 case as far as I know............................................ :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

Well over at Meranom we have a new range named *Kama.*............  Ladies watch perhaps/ Full marks for bringing a new range in these tough times but not quite my cup of tea. Here is one out of the ten. What do you think?


----------



## Lampoc

Neptunes are back in stock - be quick! http://www.meranom.com/amphibian-se/960se/


----------



## Kutusov

The green one is sort of nice. I wouldn't have put that lume shot up though... 30 seconds of exposure! Bracelets seem half decent though...


----------



## Lampoc

I've already got one and the bracelet is in a different league from most Vostoks.


----------



## Draygo

Black all gone... Probably a good thing, as I may have been tempted :lookaround:


----------



## Draygo

I notice the K-35s are listed as Out of Stock. Do you think that means 'made and on their way to pre-orderers?'


----------



## luckywatch

luckywatch said:


> Just had too......................................... :russian: paid for it. Bang on trend, Now the wait.


 Just been advised I cant have this.......................................... :sadwalk: :sadwalk: :sadwalk:


----------



## mcb2007

Why not Scott , I won't buy off them again because of the sham last time


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had too......................................... :russian: paid for it. Bang on trend, Now the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just been advised I cant have this.......................................... :sadwalk: :sadwalk: :sadwalk:
Click to expand...

Angels looking out for you... that thing is as fugly as fugly can be :lol: (*)

BTW, still no roubles? Didn't Putin order to stop hoarding foreign currency? I think I'll be dropping a mail to the Kremlin...

(*) ...and who designed that doesn't even know how to count... 13,14,3,16,17, 6


----------



## luckywatch

The email says not available but I can have a refund or change the model. The other models are just not quite the same. I have asked for a 350504 on rubber or a Nato but not with the bracelet. I really like the extra dial at 9 for the second hand.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> The email says not available but I can have a refund or change the model. The other models are just not quite the same. I have asked for a 350504 on rubber or a Nato but not with the bracelet. I really like the extra dial at 9 for the second hand.


  You can't just take a hint from the rationality of the Universe, can you?


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had too......................................... :russian: paid for it. Bang on trend, Now the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just been advised I cant have this.......................................... :sadwalk: :sadwalk: :sadwalk:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angels looking out for you... that thing is as fugly as fugly can be :lol: (*)
> 
> BTW, still no roubles? Didn't Putin order to stop hoarding foreign currency? I think I'll be dropping a mail to the Kremlin...
> 
> (*) ...and who designed that doesn't even know how to count... 13,14,3,16,17, 6
Click to expand...

 Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.............................. :yes:

You can tell the angels to mind their own business..................................... 

And you can tell Putin I might start buying my watches from the Ukraine......................... :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> And you can tell Putin I might start buying my watches from the Ukraine......................... :lol:


Oooohh, now you've done it!!!  Don't come crying here when you start glowing in the dark and bits of you start to fall off after wearing your next Vostok! I don't know you Scott, never heard of you, don't know your name!!! Hell, I don't even know what that RLT The Watch Forum thing is! Come to think of it, I'm cutting my internet cable right now and I'll deny any knoledge of such a thing called the world web!


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can tell Putin I might start buying my watches from the Ukraine......................... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohh, now you've done it!!!  Don't come crying here when you start glowing in the dark and bits of you start to fall off after wearing your next Vostok! I don't know you Scott, never heard of you, don't know your name!!! Hell, I don't even know what that RLT The Watch Forum thing is! Come to think of it, I'm cutting my internet cable right now and I'll deny any knoledge of such a thing called the world web!
Click to expand...

But I sent Vladimir your picture. You know the one of you in the Halloween cape! and I helped buy saying your are in Portugal. Hope you don't mind. :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> But I sent Vladimir your picture. You know the one of you in the Halloween cape! and I helped buy saying your are in Portugal. Hope you don't mind. :tongue2:


DON'TKNOWWHATAPICTUREIS!! DON'TKNOWWHATHALLOWEENIS!!! DON'TKNOWWHATPORTUGALIS!!! NHANHANHANHANHA


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I sent Vladimir your picture. You know the one of you in the Halloween cape! and I helped buy saying your are in Portugal. Hope you don't mind. :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> DON'TKNOWWHATAPICTUREIS!! DON'TKNOWWHATHALLOWEENIS!!! DON'TKNOWWHATPORTUGALIS!!! NHANHANHANHANHA
Click to expand...

He asked me if you are near the sea as he likes to swim........................


----------



## Kutusov

You joke Scott, but it was you that threatened to buy from Ukraine... Are you sure Shrewsbury is far away enough from the ocean? I wouldn't be...


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> You joke Scott, but it was you that threatened to buy from Ukraine... Are you sure Shrewsbury is far away enough from the ocean? I wouldn't be...


 I will be OK. I got one of their funny hats, a Russian shirt and loads of Vostoks. It was right they got the Crimea back. :yes: They know I am a true comrade, also the 710 speaks some Russian. :russian: I could always let them deal with her if there is any trouble.









*Vladimir* is my friend, is my friend, is my friend.......................


----------



## luckywatch

luckywatch said:


> The email says not available but I can have a refund or change the model. The other models are just not quite the same. I have asked for a 350504 on rubber or a Nato but not with the bracelet. I really like the extra dial at 9 for the second hand.


Latest is I cant have the other model either. They have refunded me no problem. I really wanted that second hand at 9.............


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> I really wanted that second hand at 9.............


Even they are embarrassed by that watch and don't won't to sell it to anyone


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted that second hand at 9.............
> 
> 
> 
> Even they are embarrassed by that watch and don't won't to sell it to anyone
Click to expand...

As they should be, it`s even worse then.....

I don`t need to say it do I?


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I don`t need to say it do I?


You do... I believe you want to say "than"?


----------



## luckywatch

New *Amphibian GMT* is due March/April. I got this message direct today from Meranom......................... :russian:


----------



## luckywatch

New models........................................ :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

Hard to tell from these pictures but the silver dial seems to have gotten a lot more attention... textured and applied indices against plain print on the black one?


----------



## luckywatch

Yeah everyone's talking about the silver dial. Have you noticed the second hand?


----------



## Kutusov

I have and I'm afraid that, as usual, I don't like it. And I still find it weird the place that subdial is placed and I can't manage to like the SE hands, even more so on these ones where they've cut off their tips. :sadwalk:

Should be a great watch though... automatic, 20ATM WR and GMT for 100 US bucks. Can't really top that!


----------



## luckywatch

Your right about the hands, don't really work for me, just too vague. I love the watch though. Funny thing is I don't actually know what that GMT thingy hand is all about or why I would want one.

Bloody shame its not an alarm or I would buy one.............. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

Well, I'm 99% sure this is actually not a GMT but a dual hour. It means that the extra hand is attached to the motion of the other hands and makes a full revolution in 24 hours. You use the bezel to set and read a second time zone.

On a more complicated and expensive true GMT movement, the GMT hand is set to a time zone by one hour increments or leaps and the bezel is fixed. The end result is the same, although I bet this Vostok has no bezel clicks so it can be tricky if you are travelling abroad.


----------



## Draygo

Well, I'm not keen*, but on the other hand I'm tempted to get one for the brushed 710 case alone... :yes:

*on reflection, I don't like the stumpy hands, subdial position or bezel... so 'not keen' might be understating it, I guess.


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Well, I'm not keen*, but on the other hand I'm tempted to get one for the brushed 710 case alone... :yes:
> 
> *on reflection, I don't like the stumpy hands, subdial position or bezel... so 'not keen' might be understating it, I guess.


Is it brushed? Hard to tell on my phone... I know the other model without the dual hour but the same crooked subdial is... or at least is that rough finish they had on the tonneaus. I bet pretty soon Zenitar or Meranon will be selling stand alone cases anyway.


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not keen*, but on the other hand I'm tempted to get one for the brushed 710 case alone... :yes:
> 
> *on reflection, I don't like the stumpy hands, subdial position or bezel... so 'not keen' might be understating it, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it brushed? Hard to tell on my phone... I know the other model without the dual hour but the same crooked subdial is... or at least is that rough finish they had on the tonneaus. I bet pretty soon Zenitar or Meranon will be selling stand alone cases anyway.
Click to expand...

I can wait... luckily! They're sold out :wink:

...some models are polished, some brushed, btw.


----------



## Draygo

I need my eyes testing: it's an all-new case - the 150 - looks like a smart hybrid of the 710 and the 090 to me. Very cool.


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> I need my eyes testing: it's an all-new case - the 150 - looks like a smart hybrid of the 710 and the 090 to me. Very cool.


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Is it? I didn't know it was a new case also. Is it the same as the last two you got? You know, the black and the white with the sargent strips on the dial like the new Komandirskies?... I should probably visit the website one of these days :tongue:


----------



## Kutusov

Right... so the watch I was talking about is actually a Komandirskie, model 35. I thought they were from the Amphibia range, looks, bezel and Amphibia hands made me think it was actually a diver.


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Right... so the watch I was talking about is actually a Komandirskie, model 35. I thought they were from the Amphibia range, looks, bezel and Amphibia hands made me think it was actually a diver.


...correct! You got there before I could reply. I'm not actually sure what the difference is between the K35s and Amphibias - aside from the branding. The case is a 100. The brushing is great - they should offer it on the Amphibias imho. (I've used a K35 case for an Amphibias mod which is great.)


----------



## Kutusov

Well, main difference to me is that an Amphibia is a 20ATM WR watch and the k35 is 10ATM. It's interesting that it's the Amphibia 100 case though, I hadn't looked at them and they do have some similar ones to the Komandirskie, only uglier - truly awful bezels to start with. Prices are the same though...


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Well, main difference to me is that an Amphibia is a 20ATM WR watch and the k35 is 10ATM...


I don't get why this would be: same case, same seals, same screwdown crown... I think it's just the digits in the typing that's different (ie. they're just trying to maintain a differentiation between product ranges). What do you think?


----------



## Kutusov

I don't know if they have the same seals and stuff. It would be even odder if they went with 100m WR on the dial or back just to keep them apart from the Amphibias... I guess it won't really matter for most people, 100m is supposedly good enough even to swim with it although I would hate to check it for myself wearing my own watch. :alcoholic:

It's a bit of a shame, I do like the 35s you bought, It's true that I don't need all my watches to be divers but still...


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> I don't know if they have the same seals and stuff...


Mine are definitely the same :wink:

10m would be waaay beyond my comfort zone, so it'll do me!


----------



## Kutusov

Ah, but remember it's not 10 meters, that's why I tend not to refer to WR like that, It's 10 bars. Should hold even if swimming vigorously out in the ocean but I would be very, very aware of my watch.

Not sure why the difference if they are the same... maybe just a matter of how much they've been tested them for? Probably a good question for WUS where Meranon is a member.. I can't find my ways on that damn huge forum, so you ask :biggrin: (and you own both so you know what you're talking about).


----------



## Kutusov

New Turbina... still fulgly as a gorgon but slightly less so than the original ones:


----------



## ed335d

Anyone know what's going on at Meranom?

Barely a handful of Amphians in stock (both classic and SE), with everything else either out of stock or pre-order?


----------



## Kutusov

ed335d said:


> Anyone know what's going on at Meranom?
> 
> Barely a handful of Amphians in stock (both classic and SE), with everything else either out of stock or pre-order?


I don't think there's anything going on. Except for when they get new watches it always looked to me they hold very little stock. And maybe now that Vostok seems to be running full steam, they don't have the time or wish to go out of their usual production line to make Meranon's SE. All guess work, mind...


----------



## luckywatch

Summer vacation..................


----------



## Lampoc

Looks interesting...


----------



## luckywatch

Thats a bit tasty James. Classic hands. I just posted it on WUS.................... :thumbsup:


----------



## dowsing

Lampoc said:


> Looks interesting...


Looks good, saw this on facebook earlier.

Another one up on Facebook just now.


----------



## Kutusov

dowsing said:


>


Was just about to post that. Finally the heard me and dropped those silly SE hands. Problem is, I think they haven't thought through these new ones either... They seem sort of similar in length and the minute hand shouldn't be so long, it should end at the beginning of the minute track. Big improvement though... just not yet there for me.


----------



## luckywatch

Meranom *now* for the new models.................................. :thumbsup:


----------



## luckywatch

Oh yes.......................................... :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## luckywatch

Check out the latest 420 and 710 cased watches over at Meranom......................... :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Check out the latest 420 and 710 cased watches over at Meranom......................... :yes:


Those new oyster bracelets look good, they must figured out they are very cheap in China. Sort of like the 420416B but don't know...


----------



## Lampoc

Is that a solid link Vostok bracelet I see? How am I meant to depilate my right wrist with that?


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Is that a solid link Vostok bracelet I see? How am I meant to depilate my right wrist with that?


I'll trade you for the old ones if you like... I even have a couple of non Vostok ones with Soviet green cheese :biggrin:


----------



## luckywatch

The back of the new 120 SE.


----------



## Kutusov

Hey, have you bought the scubadude cap?


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Hey, have you bought the scubadude cap?


Not yet........................... :biggrin:

I really like this 120 case. Well Russian........................ :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

Meranom are doing this on a brushed stainless steel band............... :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

Yes, but the question is... will you be getting the polo shirt to go with the cap? :thumbsup:

Oh, BTW, I've asked them if those have SEL and they don't.


----------



## luckywatch

Hope to get the 67 cap for Christmas................. :laugh: This *420 SE* is available at Meranom but the price is now $152.


----------



## Kutusov

Are you xmas shopping already?? I mean, you would have to get it now or it's bye-bye, au revoir, auf wiedersehen...


----------



## luckywatch

Yeah Christmas shopping has started. Just ordered some cards. Its a good way of letting a watch slip in under the radar..................... :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

Oh, lordy... it's September ffs!!! Am I going to start hearing xmas music in the stores and elevators already??? Kill me, kill me now!!!

BTW Scott, that perlon you have on the yellow one, is that a NOS perlon or one of these new ones from C&B, CheapeastNATOs, etc?


----------



## luckywatch

I think its one of Roy's.

We started Christmas shopping in July. Now get your fairy lights up and stop wingeing.......................... artytime:


----------



## Kutusov

:wacko: ...July.... right. Fairy lights... check. So glad I'm not your neighbour :biggrin:

Just ordered me a spring assisted knife to open the mail... does it count as a xmas pressie for moi?


----------



## Kutusov

Finally!!! Meranom has finally came up with a watch I actually like! (don't know if it's exclusive to Meranom but I think it is)



No date would have been so much better and I don't like the price but it's certainly a lot nicer than those purple and yellow watches Scott has been buying.. (insert smileys so Scott knows I'm pulling his leg but they are not working for me...)


----------



## Draygo

> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> No date would have been so much better
Click to expand...

 Agreed, but it's quite nice. I'm off to have a look... (or is it on Fb only still? Oh, I'll find out...)

(Note use of fancy new 'highlight a bit text to quote it' function :wink:


----------



## Redmonds

Kutusov said:


> Finally!!! Meranom has finally came up with a watch I actually like! (don't know if it's exclusive to Meranom but I think it is)
> 
> 
> 
> No date would have been so much better and I don't like the price but it's certainly a lot nicer than those purple and yellow watches Scott has been buying.. (insert smileys so Scott knows I'm pulling his leg but they are not working for me...)


 Saw that on fb today, it looks really nice. The movement looks quite dapper for a Ruskie as well!


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Agreed, but it's quite nice. I'm off to have a look... (or is it on Fb only still? Oh, I'll find out...)
> 
> (Note use of fancy new 'highlight a bit text to quote it' function :wink:


 I saw it on FB but the photo was nicked from their page. 100 US bucks which isn't cheap for something like this. An Amphibia is still cheaper. The 3aka3 1965... well, falls under the category of franken Vostoks, we are already used to that but this one is frankened-like from the factory.

So anyway, I like it, won't be paying the price tag for that thing but feel free to send me one as a xmas present.



...and as you can see, I still have no clue how to insert a smily...



Redmonds said:


> Saw that on fb today, it looks really nice. The movement looks quite dapper for a Ruskie as well!


 It's the movement you get on the 30 bucks Komandirskie. But this is "remember back in the day?" edition, so 3 or 4x the price should be reasonable... for some one... in some planet... on some other galaxy... or dimension of the multiverse...


----------



## dowsing

I would like it but I think that the date ruins it


----------



## Kutusov

Looks a bit (a lot actually) better on real life pictures:



Price is the biggest problem IMO. Come on, it's just one of the cheapest Vostok models with a big price tag!


----------



## dowsing

After missing out on one of these and rethinking the date wheel they went out of stock but it looks like Meranom will have them back as they have posted this up on facebook

Komandirskie‬ 1965 680220 are tested and ready for packaging.


I think I need to put an order in this time around


----------



## Krispy

Get in quick, they're now available to order.


----------



## wotsch

Just snapped one up.

@dowsing Thanks for the heads up!

A Vostok I won't be modding for a change :biggrin:

(Edit: well, maybe a different strap...)


----------



## Faze

Where has @luckywatch gone?


----------



## Kutusov

wotsch said:


> Just snapped one up.
> 
> @dowsing Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> A Vostok I won't be modding for a change :biggrin:
> 
> (Edit: well, maybe a different strap...)


 And a black date wheel would also be nice but no such mod possible. Or easily available, there's no white on black date wheels for that AFAIK.

Edit: I'll take that back... it would look weird with the whiteness of the 9 on one side and the blackness of the a black date wheel on the other.


----------



## dowsing

I've ordered one and a couple of the new Vostok bracelets, now begins long wait for Russian post.


----------



## bowie

can you give me the exact link to the new Vostok bracelets please


----------



## wotsch

22mm here: https://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-metal-band-for-vostok-amphibia-22-mm.html

18mm here: https://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-metal-band-for-vostok-amphibia-18mm.html

Cheers,
-wotsch


----------



## bowie

wotsch said:


> 22mm here: https://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-metal-band-for-vostok-amphibia-22-mm.html
> 
> 18mm here: https://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-metal-band-for-vostok-amphibia-18mm.html
> 
> Cheers,
> -wotsch


 Thank you


----------



## dowsing

Yes, they're the ones I ordered. I think Draygo has one of them and put up some photos.


----------



## Krispy

dowsing said:


> I've ordered one and a couple of the new Vostok bracelets, now begins long wait for Russian post.


 "He is waiting to be sent from Russia" - God bless Google.










(This will make more sense once Photobucket pulls it's cyber finger out of it's cloud-based arse.)


----------



## Kutusov

Well, maybe google is right and they are having a laugh: "Stupeed Breeteesh is vaiting for vatch from Russía... ahahahaha" artytime:


----------



## Krispy

Kutusov said:


> Well, maybe google is right and they are having a laugh: "Stupeed Breeteesh is vaiting for vatch from Russía... ahahahaha" artytime:


 "He paid how much?? For Komandirskie movement?!"

:laugh:


----------



## Kutusov

Krispy said:


> "He paid how much?? For Komandirskie movement?!"
> 
> :laugh:


 "Take not of the address and call cousin Boris in the vUK. Mother needs big TV for birthday" :swoon:


----------



## dowsing

It arrived yesterday, I have to say that I'm really impressed at the quality and it's a great looker. I did have reservations about the date window initially but very glad I went for one.


----------



## hughlle

Very nice. Just a shame about the NATO


----------



## Kutusov

hughlle said:


> Very nice. Just a shame about the NATO


 artytime: :thumbsup: ...Carl never learns... :taz:

Date window is actually necessary IMO. If you had a big 3 instead, you would end up with a more crowded, less retro-clean dial. Black date disk would make the whole thing unbalanced so it's actually a perfect design. There's something about those hands that I don't quite like but I can't put my finger on it. I sort of put this watch against the Orient Bambino MkI, so maybe I'm expecting to see non-lumed Dauphine hands, I don't know.


----------



## Lampoc

Very nice, but it does look quite large. Or have you got tiny wrists? Do the lugs curve downwards at all?


----------



## dowsing

Lampoc said:


> Very nice, but it does look quite large. Or have you got tiny wrists? Do the lugs curve downwards at all?


 I think it's more the camera close up and yes the lugs do curve down a little. Here are some more pics to give some perspective on my 7 inch wrist.


----------



## wotsch

Picked up mine from Customs this morning. It's lovely.









Komandirskie 1965 by wotsch2, on Flickr

More photos in the "Add Your Latest..." thread.

Cheers,
-wotsch


----------



## Kutusov

wotsch said:


> Picked up mine from Customs this morning. It's lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Komandirskie 1965 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> More photos in the "Add Your Latest..." thread.
> 
> Cheers,
> -wotsch


 That's why I stopped buying watches. Why would I if I have shots like that for free that are much nicer than the watch in real life? artytime:


----------



## jsud2002

5 vostok/boctoks for sale on the Bay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371593883126?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## hughlle

jsud2002 said:


> 5 vostok/boctoks for sale on the Bay
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371593883126?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 Would be nice to know what the reserve is, but be warned, the 2 cadet watches included, they're so small even a woman would probably question wearing them in this day and age. I've one myself, and they are tiny!


----------



## jsud2002

hughlle said:


> Would be nice to know what the reserve is, but be warned, the 2 cadet watches included, they're so small even a woman would probably question wearing them in this day and age. I've one myself, and they are tiny!


 I am curious myself to see what the reserve is but I am not bidding as they are not what I want .

Didnt realise the cadets are as small as you describe , it is worth knowing for future reference :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle

jsud2002 said:


> I am curious myself to see what the reserve is but I am not bidding as they are not what I want .
> 
> Didnt realise the cadets are as small as you describe , it is worth knowing for future reference :thumbsup:


 it's 32mm or so. Here is mine against a 42mm SMP


----------



## SBryantgb

hughlle said:


> it's 32mm or so. Here is mine against a 42mm SMP


 Nice looking couple .... have they been dating long?


----------



## jsud2002

oh wow your not wrong they certainly are small


----------



## hughlle

SBryantgb said:


> Nice looking couple .... have they been dating long?


 Their never could get their in and out bits to align :sadwalk: Unless we try the helium escape valve, but that's just eeeww


----------



## Lampoc

The Neptune is back at Meranom!


----------

